# Bill Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) Unverwechselbar?



## DER SCHWERE (20 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Mike150486 (21 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für die (leichte) Verwechslungsgefahr :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (21 Nov. 2012)

Ich nehm dann mal den linken.


----------

